
The sixth mass extinction is here - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/the-sixth-mass-extinction-is-here-say-stanford-researchers?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=eb6860a4ff-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-eb6860a4ff-281895037
======
istvan__
It is very sad that we destroy the planet... :(

